# Grindcore Genre of Music - Downtune and Distort



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

I found this genre of music rather interesting although I am not interested in trading for my Merle Haggard albums.
*
Grindcore* is an extreme genre of music that originated in the early to mid-1980s. It draws inspiration from some of the most abrasive-sounding music genres – including extreme metal (mainly thrash and death metal), hardcore punk, crust punk, industrial rock and noise rock. Grindcore is characterized by a noise-filled sound that uses heavily distorted, down-tuned guitars, grinding overdriven bass, high speed tempo, blast beats, and vocals which consist of growls and high-pitched shrieks. Early groups like Napalm Death are credited with laying the groundwork for the style. It is most prevalent today in North America and Europe, with popular contributors such as Brutal Truth and Nasum. Lyrical themes range from a primary focus on social and political concerns, to gory subject matter and black humor.A trait of grindcore is the "microsong". Several bands have produced songs that are only seconds in length.[SUP][1][/SUP] British band Napalm Death holds the Guinness World Record for shortest song ever recorded with the one-second "You Suffer" (1987). Many bands record simple phrases that may be rhythmically sprawled out across an instrumental lasting only a couple of bars in length.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Downtune and distortion, that resume part of the secret of heavier guitar sounds, specially downtune. No matter how many different amps and pedals you try, the sound of extreme metal depends on the way you tune the guitars. Of course a good amp like the Peavey 5150 guarantee a good management and clarity of all that low end. As a self taught producer I've struggled with heavy guitars for years before reaching this conclusion (every metal guitarist knows that ).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have some friends in town who were in a grind band. I love metal but it's not for me.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Not much of a form of music, more a form of noise. I went to a hardcore concert a few weeks ago and hardcore has many similarities to grindcore. I don't think any of these guys know how to play the guitar past the 3rd fret.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dcole said:


> Not much of a form of music, more a form of noise. I went to a hardcore concert a few weeks ago and hardcore has many similarities to grindcore. I don't think any of these guys know how to play the guitar past the 3rd fret.


Given the only guitarist I know who's anything close to grindcore is also the guy playing this intro:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWxAGewUGRs

I'm gonna say "wrong". I don't like the music but it doesn't mean it's easy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO at the vocals in that track. 

Think I'll learn that one for the campfire.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;8OQfGtJnBpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OQfGtJnBpg[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dcole said:


> .... I don't think any of these guys know how to play the guitar past the 3rd fret.


This could be the opportunity I have been waiting for....


----------

